# Two chicks from one egg.



## WildWisc (Dec 19, 2007)

We have some eggs in an incubator that just started hatching yesterday. Just a few minutes ago, we had two chicks hatch from one egg! How common is that??


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Not very common at all. Most double yolkers do not survive hatch, especially without assistance. Congrats!


----------



## zephyrcreek (Mar 30, 2012)

Most people will not put them in an incubator because the chances of them hatching is extremely low. You were very lucky in this situation. 

What normally happens is one chick is at each end. When the first chick zips the shell it uses it legs to push the top off the shell to "hatch". In a double yoked shell it cannot get the leverage to push the top off as it's feet are pushing against it's soft and fluffy twin. A horrible way to die. Take care in who you tell as most poultry people consider it cruel to set these eggs. I'm very glad to hear that it worked out for you. Those chicks must be extremely strong and hearty, the perfect addition to a backyard flock.


----------



## scwit (Mar 2, 2011)

That is awesome-please keep us posted about how they do!


----------



## WildWisc (Dec 19, 2007)

@zephyrcreek: We had no idea that it was a double yolk egg. This our first time hatching chicks. We've always just ordered chicks. How can you even tell it's double yolked beforehand?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

How do you know two chicks came out of the same egg?


----------



## WildWisc (Dec 19, 2007)

@pancho: Simple, they are in an incubator and we were able to watch the hatch. Besides, we have three chicks and only two broken eggs!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

WildWisc said:


> @pancho: Simple, they are in an incubator and we were able to watch the hatch. Besides, we have three chicks and only two broken eggs!


You might inspect the other eggs. Some times an egg will look like it hasn't hatched as the top part moves back into place after the chick hatches. Also sometimes one egg will get caught up in the other egg after the chicks hatch and look like one egg.

I am not saying it didn't happen but if it did it would be the first time it has
Since this is your first time hatching eggs it is much more likely one of the other things happened.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

WildWisc said:


> How can you even tell it's double yolked beforehand?


By the size. A double-yolker will be much larger than the other eggs. Even the other eggs out of the same hen will be much smaller (like by half).

Double-yolkers are more likely to happen during a hen's first laying season, although it can happen to older ones - just not as common.



pancho said:


> I am not saying it didn't happen but if it did it would be the first time it has
> Since this is your first time hatching eggs it is much more likely one of the other things happened.


I didn't even think double-yolkers could hatch successfully.


----------



## switchman62 (Oct 19, 2007)

pancho said:


> I am not saying it didn't happen but if it did it would be the first time it has.


I believe you're wrong. 
Here is a long video of twins being helped out of the shell. 

Yahoo! Search - Video Search


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

switchman62 said:


> I believe you're wrong.
> Here is a long video of twins being helped out of the shell.
> 
> Yahoo! Search - Video Search


If you watched the video you would see the woman taking the chicks out of the egg.
Chicks will develop in a double yolker egg but won't hatch without help.

When a bird hatches they will pip a hole in the egg then make a complete circle around the egg breaking the shell. The top opens and the chick pushes its way out. When there are two chicks in the same egg they do not have the room to turn a complete circle to break the shell. They will both die. Each chick is also attached to the yoke sack by a cord. When two chicks try to turn in the same shell their cords become entangled preventing them from turning.

A double yoke egg will develope two chicks but, like I said, they will not hatch. They can be taken from the shell.

Look back at the video. At the end the two chicks are laying side by side. Look closely, notice anything strange?


----------



## zephyrcreek (Mar 30, 2012)

I have never heard of them being able to hatch on their own. The only ones I have heard of had to be helped out of the shell, including the video.

Double yolk eggs are larger than single yolk eggs. They also should be obvious when candeling.

One bloodline I have lays mostly double yokers. Customers love it, but a pain to find hatchable eggs from them.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

zephyrcreek said:


> I have never heard of them being able to hatch on their own. The only ones I have heard of had to be helped out of the shell, including the video.
> 
> Double yolk eggs are larger than single yolk eggs. They also should be obvious when candeling.
> 
> One bloodline I have lays mostly double yokers. Customers love it, but a pain to find hatchable eggs from them.


I used to know a woman who went to a layer house and they gave her all of the double yolk eggs. She had a route she sold only double yolk eggs to. She had a good story why her hens only layed double yolk eggs.


----------



## switchman62 (Oct 19, 2007)

I've never seen it personally but, If they can develop all the way there have had to be some hatch out. Here is an article extract from Oxford Journals. Can't get the whole article without being member.

Basically it says from 208 double yolked eggs, 64% were early dead, 31.6% developed to day 14 or beyond, 2 eggs pipped and 1 egg produced 2 viable chicks.

OBSERVATIONS ON DOUBLE-YOLKED EGGS FROM THE DOMESTIC FOWL

Believe it or not

Dave


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't know why its not POSSIBLE to happen without human aid, though I would say it a rare occurrence.

If anything, IMO (and yes, I'm familiar with the video) if it could happen _WITH _a humans intervention, then I'd say it has a pretty good shot at happening _without_ human intervention, (which is nearly always interference anyway) in barnyards across America and beyond without us knowing. 

Again, not saying it's common, but as demonstrated by the video - possible. As they say, "life finds a way". I'm leaning toward the 'it happened' on this thread. 

Why not!

(to the O.P. Don't expect it to ever happen again though!)


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

pancho said:


> (snip)Look back at the video. At the end the two chicks are laying side by side. Look closely, notice anything strange?


I don't have enough experience to see anything wrong. Could you let me know, please?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I didn't see anything "strange" either.

I did notice there was a lot of blood from where they were helped out. I usually lost ducklings that were helped if there was a lot of blood present.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

If a person has much experience hatching poultry it is an easy thing to notice.
If they don't they will not understand what makes it different.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

Double yolk eggs CAN AND DO hatch unassisted on rare occasions. VERY rare, but it has happened.


----------



## switchman62 (Oct 19, 2007)

pancho said:


> If a person has much experience hatching poultry it is an easy thing to notice.
> If they don't they will not understand what makes it different.


 :shrug:????????????????????????????????????????? :shrug:

I've hatched a few eggs in the past and I don't know what pancho is saying. 
pancho please, if you have something of value to share please do so.

Dave


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

pancho said:


> If a person has much experience hatching poultry it is an easy thing to notice.
> If they don't they will not understand what makes it different.


So, I admit I have no experience, and that I am willing to learn, and your response is to tell me what? I'm not smart enough to learn? Not good enough to teach? What?

As things stand, I am forced to believe that you don't actually have anything to add to the discussion, but you hate to be proved wrong or feel irrelevant, and so are playing mightier-that-thou so you don't have to feel bad about being proved wrong.


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

I wouldn't say that about our Pancho. I often appreciate his/her knowledge and good advice. I am curious though, what is it you seeing in the video that looks strange, Panch??


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Ditto LFRJ.

The one on the right in the shot at the end looks deformed sorta. And shouldn't they be standing?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> Ditto LFRJ.
> 
> The one on the right in the shot at the end looks deformed sorta. And shouldn't they be standing?


Thanks for looking at the chicks.
The chicks are not fully developed.
One look at them should tell anyone who has hatched a few chicks that.
One thing to notice is the eyes.

Sorry you newbies are so insulted that I failed to tell you what is so obvious.
Maybe when you have hatched a few chicks you will learn.


----------

